# I think my puppy is a Vizsla... would love some input!



## Amy11

Hi everyone,

I have an interesting story... my boyfriend & I just moved here from Tampa, Florida! We got our puppy, Penny, back in October. We met a couple who were both in Med school and had bought an 8-week old puppy but quickly realized that they didn't have enough time to train her between school and their jobs (duh). They told us she was a full-bred "fox-red" lab, and gave us the breeder's info. We fell in love with her and took her home.. we took time off work to train and bond with her. We quickly realized that she is not a lab, and figured she was some sort of lab mix. She is SO SMART, very playful, and has a TON of energy. Thank goodness we have an awesome dog park close by! We take her on long walks or jogs, or to the dog park every day to burn energy. She has been difficult and very stubborn at times, but is a great companion and never strays away. She is very cuddly and loving when tired & exercised.

We love Penny no matter what, but we have recently begun to really try and figure out what breed she is (for training and health reasons, mostly). I just read about Vizslas, and the characteristics and personality traits are 100% on the mark! Her eyes, body type, color, and white markings seem to be common in a Vizsla. I still think she may be a mix of some sort. Please let me know if you think I am right! I would love some input.

Penny is 10 months old and 58 pounds. I am going to post a current picture. 

Thank you!

Amy


----------



## Saltwater Soul

Certainly has a lot of Vizsla characteristics. Is the tip of her tail black or is that just a shadow?


----------



## Rudy

POST THE INSIDE FLAPS OF IT EARS 

AND ITS A MIXER 

BUT WHO CARES HAVE SOME FUN ;D


----------



## MeandMy3

What does her tail look like? We have a fox red lab and a vizsla. Aside from the tails and the longer ears on our vizsla, they looked identical as puppies. Their personalities are quite similar too, but I think part of that is our lab has taken over mothering our vizsla. We actually got our vizsla because everyone thought our red lab was a vizsla so that started our investigation of the breed.


----------



## MilesMom

I think it looks like a Vizsla- Pit mix. 

CrazyCash on the forum has 2 and I think your dog looks a lot like them


----------



## oliveJosh12

she does have a viz look about her. and the tip of her tail looks vizz!


----------



## SkyyMax

I see a lot of Vizsla in Penny (at least in this picture).
She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Amy11

Thank you everyone!

Yes, her tail is dark at the tip and it has a curl/curve to it. I learned that Vizslas usually get the tail docked so I wasn't sure if that was a trait or not!

The only reason I don't think she is a Pit mix is because her face, ears, and body really don't look like one at all. I could be wrong though!! I need to see CrazyCash's pics.

What would the inside of the ears tell me?? Just curious.


----------



## SkyyMax

Amy11, please post more pictures 
The only way to know what's in the mix is to do a DNA test. 

*carmine34* is the owner of a black vizsla (she found out after DNA testing)!


----------



## Amy11

More pictures, as requested! Thank you for the advice, I may need just do a DNA test eventually.


----------



## SkyyMax

I still see a lot of V traits in Penny, black tip on her tail and white on her chest and feet came from somebody else


----------



## Amy11

I figured that tail came from somewhere else. 

Here are some baby 10-week-old pics of her, for those of you who have raised little Vizslas. You can let me know if they looked like her at all!


----------



## Amy11

*** Also, I meant to say I just moved to Raleigh, NC. If anyone lives in the area, give me a shout-out!


----------



## CrazyCash

Here are a few pictures of my two - I also have a Penny and my guy's name is Cash. Both of mine have more pit ears than vizsla, so that won't help you, but Cash definitely has more of a V body and eyes. Cash also has jowls and loose skin and that super velvety coat. If you really want to find out what you've got - you can do a DNA test, they are available online and easy to do. Either way she's a cutie and it sounds like you are having a great time with her!


----------



## Amy11

CrazyCash, Thanks for your pics! Wow, they do look a lot like my Penny... just a little bigger boned with different ears. Hmm that's a possibility, thank you for sharing! 

If anyone else has a mix, please post pictures!


----------



## DougAndKate

Also reminds me of our guy Elroy. We rescued him as a Vizsla Mix but he obviously has some Pit in him. We never did a DNA test, but his personality matches right up with most of the V's on this forum though. At times when his ears are back he can look awfully "pitty" as well. Enjoy her, whatever she may be. Get her in the field with some game and you'll probably have a better idea!


----------



## Dog_Girl1546

Hey, I have a Vizsla mix and I was looking up what she could possibly be. And I saw a dog that looked like Penny. The breed of that dog is a Vizsla Staff which is a Vizsla and American Staffordshire Terrier. I know I am a little late but just wanted to help.


----------



## rubicon

If I had to guess, vizsla and one of the pit bull breeds. A lot of pit mixes (with more long faced breeds like Vizslas) have this face.


----------



## MistaCage

Hey guys. I'm glad that I found this thread topic. I think that Dog_Gurk1546 hit it on the head. My Toshi looks like a Vizsla Staffordshire Terrier mix too. I plan to get a DNA test kit to make sure.


----------

